# Shaving



## mzsweeett

Ok, I am an American girl, brought up with American ideas. I have to ask this because it has been brought to my attention several times!! This is the best place to learn about culture so here goes:

Here in America, women shave/wax/laser their body hair off, whether it be underarms, legs, bikini, whatever else.

I am told in Europe they do not shave, in South America they shave EVERYTHING. Will some Non-Americans please enlighten me about this? Example: Family came over from Italy and they asked me why I took so long in the shower. My reply was that I had to shave my legs, like every other girl does. I got a few funny looks, then they showed me that they didn't do it.

So some insight would be helpful.  Thanks and I hope I didn't embarrass anyone.

Sweet T.


----------



## Alfry

mzsweeett said:
			
		

> Ok, I am an American girl, brought up with American ideas. I have to ask this because it has been brought to my attention several times!! This is the best place to learn about culture so here goes:
> 
> Here in America, women shave/wax/laser their body hair off, whether it be underarms, legs, bikini, whatever else.
> 
> I am told in Europe they do not shave, in South America they shave EVERYTHING. Will some Non-Americans please enlighten me about this? Example: Family came over from Italy and they asked me why I took so long in the shower. My reply was that I had to shave my legs, like every other girl does. I got a few funny looks, then they showed me that they didn't do it.
> 
> So some insight would be helpful. Thanks and I hope I didn't embarrass anyone.
> 
> Sweet T.


 
I am not a girl, but I know that Italian women do shave their legs (underarms and so on) but not when they are having a shower. 
I'm not the right person to say that but I'm curious


----------



## weird

Hello, 

I am Spanish.  Here all women shave/was/laser their body.

In our opinion is horrible a woman with hair in her legs, armpit, etc.  You look like a dirty woman!!

I am fair-haired, for this reason I needn't to shave my hair so much than other women.  But I do it once a week, more or less.

The best friend of mine is very dark-haired. She has even moustache. She get her hair eliminated by laser twice a month. It is working in an excellen way!!

Cheers!!

(I try to write in English, please correct me!!!)


----------



## Rebecca Hendry

It's a common myth that European women don't shave. I can safely say that WE DO!

That includes bikini lines, legs, underarms, faces, in fact anywhere where hair could be considered unattractive. They wax, they shave, they use creams, they use lasers.

I have lived in Britain, France and Spain, and I am yet to encounter anyone of MY AGE (I cannot talk of other age groups really as my experience of them is not as wide) who does not remove hair from some part of their body


----------



## gotitadeleche

Well, I am from the US, so I can't answer your question like a native can, but I have seen some women from Mexico and South America who did not shave. On the other hand, when I was visiting my cousin in Durango, Mexico, on the occasion of her sister's wedding, the sister even waxed her forearms to look nicer in her wedding dress.


----------



## Rebecca Hendry

In fact, in Spain a lot of boys remove the hair on their legs and chest too


----------



## gotitadeleche

As a P.S. to my last post, I just happened to think...back in the 70s when I was in the Art Department in college (in the US) I saw a number of women who did not shave. They would come to school in their halter tops and cut offs, hair and all.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Rebecca Hendry said:
			
		

> In fact, in Spain a lot of boys remove the hair on their legs and chest too



Gosh...I can't imagine having to shave my chest every day!!! Do Spanish women like to see their men without hair on their chests and legs?


----------



## Rebecca Hendry

It's becoming a lot more common in a lot of countries for men to shave various parts of their bodies - it's all part of the ''metrosexual'' revolution.


----------



## mzsweeett

Ok, so then my thoughts (not posted) were somewhat correct. It was my opinion that shaving/waxing etc. is a personal preference, and much more common than shown to me. I was wondering how it could be done so widely here and not in other areas of the world. 
So my next question in the same line goes:
American beaches do not allow thong bikinis, or women to go topless. There are specific beaches for those that want to do that. Until I met people from abroad I though that was how it was everywhere. I have met people from all over, all of them do not understand why this is. Are all/most beaches overseas topless/nude?? I was told that Americans are prudish with the beach dress/undress rules. 
More insight please.  Thanks so much...

Sweet T.


----------



## mzsweeett

Rebecca Hendry said:
			
		

> It's becoming a lot more common in a lot of countries for men to shave various parts of their bodies - it's all part of the ''metrosexual'' revolution.


I kind of like men with some hair to them. Not to look like a gorilla mind you, but some on the chest and a nice mustache and goatee sometimes is very attractive. I'd kick my hubby's butt if he got rid of _all_ his hair!! He is too cute with it!! As for the other parts of the body.....it's definitely more hygenic and easier on the eyes than seeing mmmmm, how shall I shall I say it...fluffiness?? LOL

Sweet T.


----------



## kathy_wylie

i think it's kinda sad that women aren't happy with their hair and have to shave their legs, underarms etc, or wax it or laser. It''s completely natural.

It's a shame


----------



## weird

kathy_wylie said:
			
		

> i think it's kinda sad that women aren't happy with their hair and have to shave their legs, underarms etc, or wax it or laser. It''s completely natural.
> 
> It's a shame



Hello, 

I agree with you but women are under a lot of pressure about our look.

We have to be slim, without hair, well-dressed, in a word PERFECT!!

For this reason, there are a lot of problems:  anorexia, depression...

We must fight against this dictatorship!!

Who will be the first one!

Cheers!!


----------



## Rebecca Hendry

It is very common to see women sunbathing topless in beaches in Europe, and thong bikinis are also pretty popular.  There are also nudist beaches where people can go without any kind of swimsuit at all, although these are not your typical tourist beaches.


----------



## gotitadeleche

mzsweeett said:
			
		

> I kind of like men with some hair to them. Not to look like a gorilla mind you, but some on the chest and a nice mustache and goatee sometimes is very attractive. I'd kick my hubby's butt if he got rid of _all_ his hair!! He is too cute with it!! As for the other parts of the body.....it's definitely more hygenic and easier on the eyes than seeing mmmmm, how shall I shall I say it...fluffiness?? LOL
> 
> Sweet T.



I agree with you. I would not like for the man in my life to shave all. A certain amount of hairiness (on men) is very attractive.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Rebecca Hendry said:
			
		

> It is very common to see women sunbathing topless in beaches in Europe, and thong bikinis are also pretty popular.  There are also nudist beaches where people can go without any kind of swimsuit at all, although these are not your typical tourist beaches.



Is it so standard that if a woman shows up on a beach without a thong or with a top, she will be considered odd?


----------



## Rebecca Hendry

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Is it so standard that if a woman shows up on a beach without a thong or with a top, she will be considered odd?


 
No, not at all.  You see all types of outfit on the beach and none are really considered "odd".  The most common outfit though in my experience is just a standard bikini, and a lot of women do go topless.


----------



## Phryne

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Is it so standard that if a woman shows up on a beach without a thong or with a top, she will be considered odd?


 
I don't think so. I traveled around Europe for a while and most people I saw were using regular swimming suits. Also, I went swimming to a couple of lakes in Germany and although almost everybody was naked, they had no problem with my narrow-mindedness/insecurity/whatever... the fact that I was still wearing my bikini, or at least the bottom part!


----------



## gotitadeleche

Phryne said:
			
		

> I don't think so. I traveled around Europe for a while and most people I saw were using regular swimming suits. Also, I went swimming to a couple of lakes in Germany and although almost everybody was naked, they had no problem with my narrow-mindedness/insecurity/whatever... the fact that I was still wearing my bikini, or at least the bottom part!



What about in South America (Argentina)?


----------



## Alfry

weird said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I agree with you but women are under a lot of pressure about our look.
> 
> We have to be slim, without hair, well-dressed, in a word PERFECT!!
> 
> For this reason, there are a lot of problems: anorexia, depression...
> 
> Cheers!!


 
This is what television and show business want of you (women I mean).

The media influences our opinions on many subjects, loveliness and handsomeness included. 
They create the perfect woman and who's not as perfect as that prototype is out.

is that fair?


----------



## Phryne

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> What about in South America (Argentina)?


 
In Argentina, it is not allowed to go "topless" on regular beaches. Thongs are about personal preference but you hardly see them on the beach. I think it's just a matter of style.  Anyhow, I gotta say that the swimming suits there are much, much smaller that here in the US. 

Should I say where I buy mine?


----------



## Artrella

mzsweeett said:
			
		

> American beaches do not allow thong bikinis, or women to go topless. .



Well, I was shocked when my girlfriend from US told me that.  Here we use thongs in the beach, and if you want you can go topless, although this is not common in Argentina yet.
As regards metrosexuals, I don't like them.  Most of these men are hysterical.  I don't know why they do everything to look handsome, then you cannot even touch them!!  
I like "hairy" man, or not hairy, but natural.  I don't like those who shave things on their body.  Well face of course, but if they have moustache and a beard, so much the better!!!  No legs shaved, no chest shaved...mmmm


----------



## Artrella

Phryne said:
			
		

> In Argentina, it is not allowed to go "topless" on regular beaches. Thongs are about personal preference but you hardly see them on the beach. I think it's just a matter of style.  Anyhow, I gotta say that the swimming suits there are much, much smaller that here in the US.
> 
> Should I say where I buy mine?




MJ, girlfriend, this summer I wore my thong and saw some women doing topless...aarrgghh!! my son was...  and my hubby was...well imagine...
You hardly see thongs???  No dear... you hardly see the other bikinis...


----------



## Phryne

Artrella said:
			
		

> MJ, girlfriend, this summer I wore my thong and saw some women doing topless...aarrgghh!! my son was...  and my hubby was...well imagine...
> You hardly see thongs??? No dear... you hardly see the other bikinis...


 
Wow, that's a huge change in just a few years.   I remember no topless allowed!

Btw, where did you go????  Maybe next summer you'll see me around!


----------



## leenico

> Ok, so then my thoughts (not posted) were somewhat correct. It was my opinion that shaving/waxing etc. is a personal preference, and much more common than shown to me. I was wondering how it could be done so widely here and not in other areas of the world.
> So my next question in the same line goes:
> American beaches do not allow thong bikinis, or women to go topless. There are specific beaches for those that want to do that. Until I met people from abroad I though that was how it was everywhere. I have met people from all over, all of them do not understand why this is. Are all/most beaches overseas topless/nude?? I was told that Americans are prudish with the beach dress/undress rules.
> More insight please. Thanks so much...


Theresa I guess you haven't lived in Jersey long. Atlantic Highlands a 35 minute drive from where you live has a nude beach. You can see all kinds shaved & unshaved. L.O.L.


----------



## mzsweeett

leenico said:
			
		

> Theresa I guess you haven't lived in Jersey long. Atlantic Highlands a 35 minute drive from where you live has a nude beach. You can see all kinds shaved & unshaved. L.O.L.


Oh Lee!! Thank you for coming in on this!! I've been waiting to see if you were reading any of this. What is your experience?? 
Umm I have heard of two nude or near nude beaches very near to me, but as I stated before they are not "typical/normal" beaches. You just can't walk out onto the beach half or completely naked and expect not to be taken away by police. My questions are based on what little I know of these things...hair being removed or not and beach practice...bathing suits or not. I have gotten some interestin answers on these and I thank you all so much. However I have yet to see if any from NZ or Asia have any comments on this for me. 
Truly you all here bring a smile to my face when I read your responses. The Germans have aneat way of saying it....Getmutlich. Very friendly and comfortable. Thanks again all. But I would still like to hear from the Eastern Hemisphere!!!

Sweet T.


----------



## Lancel0t

mzsweeett said:
			
		

> I am told in Europe they do not shave, in South America they shave EVERYTHING. Will some Non-Americans please enlighten me about this? Example: Family came over from Italy and they asked me why I took so long in the shower. My reply was that I had to shave my legs, like every other girl does. I got a few funny looks, then they showed me that they didn't do it.
> Sweet T.



Here in the Philippines, women also shave their unwanted hairs all over their body. (But of course not all women)




			
				mzsweeett said:
			
		

> Are all/most beaches overseas topless/nude?? I was told that Americans are prudish with the beach dress/undress rules.
> Sweet T.



As I've told before on my previous post that we are more on conservative type thus we don't have beaches in which women can go topless / nude though we have many beautiful beaches in which many tourist from all over the world come here to enjoy its beauty. (though on those beaches you can find some foreigner who are sunbathing topless)


----------



## mzsweeett

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Here in the Philippines, women also shave their unwanted hairs all over their body. (But of course not all women)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I've told before on my previous post that we are more on conservative type thus we don't have beaches in which women can go topless / nude though we have many beautiful beaches in which many tourist from all over the world come here to enjoy its beauty. (though on those beaches you can find some foreigner who are sunbathing topless)


I apologize Lancelot, I could not find your post. This is the only one I saw here. But I do value your input.
So then, is it safe to say that while the western hemisphere is a bit more relaxed with their sunbathing, they are more fervent with hair removal (keeping up with media veiws on beauty), while the eastern hemisphere is more strict with sunbathing and relaxed when it comes to hair removal?

Sweet T.


----------



## Artrella

I don't like to see people naked on the beach. It is really disgusting for me.  Even if there are beautiful men naked... I don't like looking at them....well... on the beach... Or old ladies with all their things hanging... nooo...yuck!!
Bellies, and the rest....mmm...no way...


----------



## gotitadeleche

Artrella said:
			
		

> I don't like to see people naked on the beach. It is really disgusting for me.  Even if there are beautiful men naked... I don't like looking at them....well... on the beach... Or old ladies with all their things hanging... nooo...yuck!!
> Bellies, and the rest....mmm...no way...




Boy do I agree with you! I think very few people look good enough to bare all (me included!) And 300 lb women in bikinis (I´ve seen it on the beach!) are pretty hard on the eyes, too. But even the good looking ones...to me, I don´t know...it is just to personal or something. I have no desire to see them.


----------



## belén

Artrella said:
			
		

> I don't like to see people naked on the beach. It is really disgusting for me.  Even if there are beautiful men naked... I don't like looking at them....well... on the beach... Or old ladies with all their things hanging... nooo...yuck!!
> Bellies, and the rest....mmm...no way...



I love to have the freedom of doing it. The choice of doing it. My personal opinion goes beyond that fact. I just love  that I can be on the beach and next to me there will be a 90 years old naked woman or man and he/she has not only the right, but the guts to do it. And he is happy, that's how I want to be when I am old. For me that's where the beauty lies.


----------



## te gato

I think that it is all personal preference...

 Here some men shave..and most of them are either on swimming teams..or the type that have piercings (ewwwww) that they want to show off.....
and most of the women remove hair as well..you do not want to get confused for one of the cows.. 

As for going nude or semi nude on the beaches here...ahmmmm..not a good idea..you will freeze off certain parts of your body that I am sure you might wish to keep!..It is way too cold here...

But other hot places...I guess that is up to you..and what you are used to...although, everytime I have been to mexico..I have not seen it around the Tulum area...

te gato


----------



## Artrella

belen said:
			
		

> I love to have the freedom of doing it. The choice of doing it. My personal opinion goes beyond that fact. I just love  that I can be on the beach and next to me there will be a 90 years old naked woman or man and he/she has not only the right, but the guts to do it. And he is happy, that's how I want to be when I am old. For me that's where the beauty lies.




I'm not talking about  beauty Be, but for instance when I go to the gym, we change clothes with other women, they are young girls and all the things in their bodies are in the right place... but I don't like strange naked people by my side... it's disgusting for me... I cannot maybe explain it in English... I like naked people by my side in certain situations...understand?
If they have the guts to be naked, well, congratulations! I do have the guts to be naked where other people don't  -I can perfectly play a role in theatre without clothes, no embarrassment !  If they want to be naked, well they go to a nude beach, I don't go there and that's it!  I am not against people being nude... In fact I am a very "free" woman, but that is not aboud nudity.  I like naked people!! But *some* people, *some men*, and in some *special situations*...


----------



## mzsweeett

Yes, I very much agree that indeed it's a personal preference to do or not.
My curiosity stemmed from whether or not it was a common / uncommon practice in various parts of the world. 
Hubby and I have _discussed _going to a topless / nude beach.  He would be OK, but I am a bit too shy.  It's nice that he likes my body, but I don't know if I am comfortable enough to show it off. I am also not sure if I could deal with seeing everyone with _their_ parts showing too!!   LOL

Sweet T.


----------



## Phryne

belen said:
			
		

> I love to have the freedom of doing it. The choice of doing it. My personal opinion goes beyond that fact. I just love that I can be on the beach and next to me there will be a 90 years old naked woman or man and he/she has not only the right, but the guts to do it. And he is happy, that's how I want to be when I am old. For me that's where the beauty lies.


 
I agree, Belén. I am sick and tired of living in a society were the most natural thing--the body--is not allowed to be shown in most places. 100 years ago we would have been discussing about whether showing our ankles is OK or disgusting. But, above all, I'm tired of being ashamed myself when I'm just showing how I am.


----------



## te gato

Hey MZ;

I'm with you...I don't know if I would feel all that comfortable doing it either...
Don't get me wrong..I am proud of the way I look and have posed in art classes in nothing but a smile  ...but that was different..or seemed different...

Maybe it is because on a beach people are always checking out what the other person looks like...

Food for thought...

te gato


----------



## Robert Bennie

G'day forum

Looks can not kill or even injure you if you choose to not vest the look with the power to harm you. Walk and talk and eat and drink and be merry in the knowledge that if someone is looking at you it is because you are the most interesting they have to look at.

Robert


----------



## Artrella

Well Majo, Te gato in art classes  and I in theatre... uuuhhh!!! 

BUT: Don't forget to shave your ... bodies!!! Wasn't this thread about "shaving...men...metrosexuals"... How come we are dealing with naked people on the beach and proud naked Argies and Canadians???


----------



## Phryne

Artrella said:
			
		

> Well Majo, Te gato in art classes and I in theatre... uuuhhh!!!


 
Good for you two!!!   The most I've done was to go topless in a nude beach!  Not to mention, everybody was much older than me, and I was in much better shape. Kinda wimpy, huh?


----------



## te gato

Phryne said:
			
		

> Good for you two!!!  The most I've done was to go topless in a nude beach! Not to mention, everybody was much older than me, and I was in much better shape. Kinda wimpy, huh?


Hey Phryne;
No not wimpy..at least you had the guts to do that..

And Art;
In theater...Good for you!! I bet you didn't even think about it..
yes and me in Art classes...but I do shave..or wax..or whatever... 

te gato


----------



## Robert Bennie

G'day forum
If I see something that I do not want to look at I simply turn away.  Gravity works and all our bodies are heading toward the ground with some parts heading there faster than other parts.

Different shaped breasts and bellies and bums interest me but anorexic models frighten me.

Perfection is boring

Robert


----------



## Silvia

I think the thread went off topic for a while. 

Do women shave in  Europe?

Shaving is good for a man's beard, other than that I guess it's a bad habit.
Most Italian women do not shave, they wax. That's more or less what alfry said, so no long showers. We often use the bath tub (especially in cold seasons) and bidet as well.



			
				mzsweeett said:
			
		

> in South America they shave EVERYTHING.


 I heard that's what US American women do. It must be a kind of fashion. It will probably pass, like any fashion.

Also, you can go topless on an Italian beach, but weird enough, it's usually older women who do that, most younger ones have more respect for their bodies I guess, I'm speaking of well known consequences of UVA and UVB and so on.


----------



## cuchuflete

belen said:
			
		

> I love to have the freedom of doing it. The choice of doing it. My personal opinion goes beyond that fact. I just love that I can be on the beach and next to me there will be a 90 years old naked woman or man and he/she has not only the right, but the guts to do it. And he is happy, that's how I want to be when I am old. For me that's where the beauty lies.



Bravo Belén.


----------



## Phryne

Neither Argentines nor Americans shave _everything_. I don't know about Brazilians. Maybe they do.


----------



## Rebecca Hendry

Well, the 'brazilian" method of waxing available at most beauty salons in the UK would suggest that the brazilians do like to remove a LOT of hair.

This link provides the gory details:
http://www.femail.com.au/brazilianwax.htm


----------



## Robert Bennie

G'day Phyrne
Jeeze you must be busy to know so much intimate detail about two total populations.

I doffs me topper to you

Robert


----------



## Phryne

Robert Bennie said:
			
		

> G'day Phyrne
> Jeeze you must be busy to know so much intimate detail about two total populations.
> 
> I doffs me topper to you
> 
> Robert


 
  You're right! Not to mention that all  know is what people tell me. They could be lying as well.  

However, "bikini wax" is offered at salons in both countries. I've never heard of "full wax" or something like that ...


----------



## abc

mzsweeett said:
			
		

> Ok, I am an American girl, brought up with American ideas. I have to ask this because it has been brought to my attention several times!! This is the best place to learn about culture so here goes:
> 
> Here in America, women shave/wax/laser their body hair off, whether it be underarms, legs, bikini, whatever else..


 
I think many Vietnamese women (including myself) are still very primitive, which means we are not as passionate about shaving our body hair as many American women seem to be.  We (exclusive we) shave when it is necessary to be a part of the modern world.


----------



## mzsweeett

Rebecca Hendry said:
			
		

> Well, the 'brazilian" method of waxing available at most beauty salons in the UK would suggest that the brazilians do like to remove a LOT of hair.
> 
> This link provides the gory details:
> http://www.femail.com.au/brazilianwax.htm


Wow, tht was a pretty graphic article. I have had waxing done , and as long as the epilator (person doing the waxing) has a good technique, there should not be much pain at all involved. Almost has me tempted to try it!! LOL  I am also certified to do waxing, and we practised ALL the time to make sure we had the "wax temp." right and the ummm "rip" right. 

Sweet T.


----------



## mzsweeett

Robert Bennie said:
			
		

> G'day Phyrne
> Jeeze you must be busy to know so much intimate detail about two total populations.
> 
> I doffs me topper to you
> 
> Robert


Ok my Aussie is not up to par, can you please  explain what you said??  I'm sorry.

Sweet T.


----------



## Robert Bennie

G'day mzsweeett

Thanks for the question.  I took my hat off to him as a sign of respect and admiration.

Robert


----------



## Phryne

Robert Bennie said:
			
		

> G'day mzsweeett
> 
> Thanks for the question.  I took my hat off to her as a sign of respect and admiration.
> 
> Robert



I'm a *she. 

*G'day!


----------



## Robert Bennie

G'day Phryne

Sorry about that but your mug shot looks like a bloke.

Robert


----------



## mzsweeett

Robert Bennie said:
			
		

> G'day Phryne
> 
> Sorry about that but your mug shot looks like a bloke.
> 
> Robert


I love that Aussie accent!! Being American, it sounds so different. I don't undertand all the phrases, but it still sounds awesome. I met an Aussie couple (on their honeymoon) last year when hubby and I went cruising the South Caribbean. That was actually part of the reason for starting the thread. She was curious as to why I wouldn't go "top-deck" to be "top-less"!!  She said almost all Aussies are that way. It really piqued my curiosity. This has really come to be interesting for me. I was given the idea by an Aussie and now am speaking to one about it again!! LOL    

Sweet T.


----------



## te gato

mzsweeett said:
			
		

> Wow, tht was a pretty graphic article. I have had waxing done , and as long as the epilator (person doing the waxing) has a good technique, there should not be much pain at all involved. Almost has me tempted to try it!! LOL  I am also certified to do waxing, and we practised ALL the time to make sure we had the "wax temp." right and the ummm "rip" right.
> 
> Sweet T.


Hey Mz;
It is not that bad..just breath realy fast!!! and blink away the tears as they rip...Ok a little too much information I just offered about myself 
Here we call it the 'Mohawk'..


te gato


----------



## Lancel0t

mzsweeett said:
			
		

> I apologize Lancelot, I could not find your post. This is the only one I saw here.


 I guess I should have said that it was on another thread.  My apology



			
				mzsweeett said:
			
		

> So then, is it safe to say that while the western hemisphere is a bit more relaxed with their sunbathing, they are more fervent with hair removal (keeping up with media veiws on beauty), while the eastern hemisphere is more strict with sunbathing and relaxed when it comes to hair removal?


That is true here in our country but I'm not sure if it's true with other Asian countries. I'm sorry but I haven't been there. I hope that some other Asian foreros would share their knowledge regarding this topic.


----------



## Philippa

I'll do a bit of correcting for you.....


			
				weird said:
			
		

> Here all women shave/waswax/laser their bodybodies.
> In our opinion it  is horrible to see  a woman with hair inon her legs, under armpits, etc.
> I am fair-haired, for this reason I needn't to shave my hair so as  much than as  other women. The best friend of mine My best friend  is very dark-haired. She has even even has a moustache. She gets her hair eliminated removed by laser twice a month. It is working in an excellent way!!
> I agree with you but women are under a lot of pressure about our looks.


This is going to look really red - sorry! None of these little mistakes interfered with the meaning at all - well done! 
Abrazos
Philippa


----------

